# ADA Africa



## David Edwards (9 Mar 2018)

Good morning ladies and gents,

New member here, have posted to introduce myself in the new members section and already had some excellent advice.

I done a search and can find loads of information on the ADA Amazonia but not much on the Africa. I have seen limited information that indicates it’s not as nutritious a substrate as Amazonia. I like the look of the Africa and wondered if anybody had any experience with it.

Thanks 

David


----------



## zozo (9 Mar 2018)

If you go for the ADA Africana looks only, you might be interested in JBL manado, it looks about the same, but will be a tad cheaper..  But it only comes in one size.


----------



## David Edwards (9 Mar 2018)

Hi Zozo

I’ve seen manado. Does this have the same performance benefits of the Africans?


----------



## zozo (9 Mar 2018)

I do not know, for me i never seen Africana in real life, i only buy what i can see, feel and smell.. By the looks of it. Manado is simular and cheaper and likely easier to obtain in any LFS in europe than ADA products. Performance benefits? Both are clay based porous granules.. So I leave that with a question mark. If you or anyone believes it universaly performes beter than others, than who am i to say that this is BS. It's a mater of experience. 

What in my personal experience performs beter regarding plantgrowth than any hard granule substrate type out there is clay based composted dirt soil. It doesn't perform better because of it contents but more because of it's consistancy. It is very soft and plants root much easier and grow a tad faster. For so far grow performance plant quality quantity wise. But when it comes to planting en replanting and scaping and rescaping in proverb, i bet Africana and a like performs beter..


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Mar 2018)

David Edwards said:


> I done a search and can find loads of information on the ADA Amazonia but not much on the Africa. I have seen limited information that indicates it’s not as nutritious a substrate as Amazonia.


This is correct. The only nutrient rich substrate in the ADA range is Aquasoil. Their other soils are inert clay, which, being clay, is a good thing.
If you prefer to use Africana, or any inert clay, you can distribute small amounts of a slow release fertilizer, such as Osmocote, on the bottom glass and then cover it with the Africana. Or you can simply ignore the fact that this is an inert clay and dose the water column. Or you can do both.

Cheers,


----------



## David Edwards (9 Mar 2018)

Thanks ceg.

I now think that I'm leaning toward a nutritious substrate such as Amazonia or the Tropica aquarium soil.


----------



## wolfewill (10 Mar 2018)

I've had a lot of experience with Africana and wouldn't recommend it. My first batch was in a 90 gallon tank and it did well enough for about 4 years then began to break down. The second batch I put in a 330 gallon tank and it broke down in about 18 months. It turned the water cloudy and the particle size was too small for a polishing filter to remove so I had to replace it. I was very disappointed. It has no nutritional value as do Fluval Stratum and ADA Amazonia. I've decided that an inert product such as Seachem Flourite is best for me. I tend to plant and replant frequently so a fractured clay material is more stable in the long run. I use the americanplants.com substrate fertilizer called 'Total' in all my tanks when root feeding is beneficial and am very pleased with the results of the two when combined.


----------



## David Edwards (23 Mar 2018)

I’ve acquired Amazonia as my substrate. I’ve read In a number of forums here that you can plant in this straight away if you have a mature filter. Does that apply to a new set up including new filter or is it best to plant after a few weeks when the tank will be partially cycled?


----------



## zozo (23 Mar 2018)

David Edwards said:


> I’ve acquired Amazonia as my substrate. I’ve read In a number of forums here that you can plant in this straight away if you have a mature filter. Does that apply to a new set up including new filter or is it best to plant after a few weeks when the tank will be partially cycled?



The filter nor the substrate actualy needs to pre cycle.. Regarding the substrate it is fertilized, initialy it will leach excess ferts and unwanted toxic elements into the water column to much to sustain lifestock. After a few weeks, doing water changes flushing out these toxins from the substrate and water and give the substrate the time to develop nitrifying bacteria population (Cycling) than it will stop leaching, the bacteria convert the toxins to nitrates.

90% of the plants you plant are emersed form from the nurseries, if you plant these submersed all of them will go through transition from emersed to submersed grow form. This process causes old leaves to die, melt away and new submersed leaves will grow. This dying and regrowing process takes a few weeks. And while this process is going on you are doing water changes anyway and the bacteria is gradualy populating. Before the plants are done completely shedding and regrowing you could consider the tank partialy cycled. Measure for ammonia and nitrite after this and does this stay 0 for long enough the tank could be considered cycled enough for lifestock.

Most marcophytes (plants) can take this cycling periode without problems, they actualy help cycling because they also partialy take up ammonia as nutrient and all plants have already a bacteria population living in and on their roots. So you actualy adding bacteria with the plants.

The filter also slowly populates bacteria in this same periode..

Doing a plantless cycle isn't bad nor good.. It's just a way of doing it..

But exception, if you plan to go for realy delicate planting as said in the thread you probably red, Utricularia graminifolia which is a carnivore and doesn't care much for substrate and is intolerant against ammonia spikes and excess ferts. This type of plant likely doesn't survive the initial cycling periode. The ammonia and excess ferts in the water column will burn it to death. Than you need to wait for this process to ease down before you plant this..

That's the story in a nutshell..


----------



## David Edwards (23 Mar 2018)

Thanks Zozo, 
Your reply confirms what I thought the position would be.
I can now look forward to trying some hardscapping this weekend.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Mar 2018)

David Edwards said:


> I’ve acquired Amazonia as my substrate. I’ve read In a number of forums here that you can plant in this straight away if you have a mature filter. Does that apply to a new set up including new filter or is it best to plant after a few weeks when the tank will be partially cycled?


Hello,
    Save yourself from possible headaches and dump the Amazonia in a bucket, fill it with water and let it sit for 3-4 weeks. The ammonia will mineralize into NO3 and then you can put it in the tank without having to worry about water changes, algae, or toxicity.

Cheers,


----------

